# 40s... the new 30s: the "one good egg" race...Part 4



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Bookmarking


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi georgie,

Thank you for your message and telling me about your friend    And big congratulations on your      I kknow you are probably feeling very apprehensive but I    that it all goes smoothly from hereon     

I just spoke to my consultant at the Lister.  She has recommended I take steroids for my next cycle based on my NK cells results.  We discussed natural IVF and she says that as I got 4 eggs last time and only one embryo then natural IVF was a high risk of not getting ANY viable egg.  On the other hand Peny says that your body naturally selects the best egg when you ovulate, so natural IVF would produce that "one good egg" anyway!  I am really confused now and feel like my head is about to burst.  Oh well let's see what the GP says about my other test results and my lump!   

Good luck today Moog     

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hi Gia
Penny told me to try natural ivf too but I'm older than you  I'm just on the train going to London to have a follow up with Geoff Trew at 92 Harley Street. He did my hysteroscopy 2 weeks ago and is excellent. I read one of your posts about needing one, I too had some problems after my m/c last year and this was to sort things out. BUPA paid for the op which was most welcome. I'll chat with him about natural ivf and let you know his views. Obviously we're all different but will be interesting to hear his opinion. If i can help please PM me.
Love pinkflowers xxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

pinkflowers - I would love to know Dr Trew's thoughts - I have a friend who I was chatting to last night who sees him, she speaks very highly of him. Thanks hun and hope everything shows it's all good for you today     

GIa Tooxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Pinkflowers - If you have managed to ask Dr.Trew about the natural ivf suggestion I would be interested to hear his answer too.
I am currently on my 3rd cycle with Dr. T. I asked him about natural cycles/ clomid cycles before but he was pretty negative (he said they cause cysts). He also strongly recommends medicated FET. (he said the stats are just better). ..But when discussing the possibility of DE he recommended 3 places, Serum being one of them... and at Serum Penny seems to often recommend natural cycles... and I forgot to ask him about this.

I undertstand from other ivf doctors that Dr.Trew is renowned for getting medication right, particularly for older women. I have to say his prescriptions have consistently produced the 'around 10' eggs that they aim for each time. Perhaps this makes him more biased towards medicated cycles?

Gia - there is a really good (if simplistic) explanation of eggs / quality of eggs here:
http://www.advancedfertility.com/eggquantityquality.htm there is an interesting paragraph near the end that describes the random nature of egg quality related to age.

I asked Dr. Trew about our body selecting the best quality ones, and he said no, it is totally random. He did however explain that when they are deciding the timing of EC, they are balancing when the most follicles of the same size will be ready with when the the largest follicle is ready. He said that the largest (i.e. first our the ovary) follicle, in any one ivf cycle, is _generally_ of better quality.

Putting the chicago info together with DR.T's explanations, I guess that chicago is saying if you have a 'big ladle' so can get a higher volume of eggs out, then you can get more red and geen eggs generally, so have better chance of finding a green one.. but if you have a 'small ladle' and can only get a couple of eggs, then (according to Dr.T) the first one is likely to be the better quality.
does that make any sense? (is my logic correct?)

I thought more info might be useful - but now I am not sure if that has helped!! 

elcf


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bookmarking!
*


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

elcf - actually your post really helped so thank you for that.  I read that link and it corresponded with what my consultant said to me - I had read it before 'cos I love that web-site (so informative) but I'd forgotten all that stuff about red and green dots.  I was going to try IUI first and then do a last OEIVF simply because I have 2 vials of sperm left, however, I have since decided to do it the other way 'round 'cos I'd hate to get to EC and find that my last vial of sperm was no good!! Although the first two vials were pretty good stuff     GOOD LUCK with your cycle hun      

The good news is that all my tests came back negative/low/whatever so I just have to take the steroids. And the GP reckons the lump is still all my hormones messing about, but wants to check again in 3 months (by which time hopefully I will be stuffed full of pg hormones again!!   ) I cried all the way to my GPs last night (45 minute drive) and after talking to her I felt so much calmer.  She spent 15 years going through IF treatment so she really understand how it feels. I was really pleased that my testosterone levels were fine so I can carry on with DHEA - hopefully that will pay off too.

pinkflowers - how di you get on with Dr Trew?  I hope it was good news for you    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

GIA, 
SO glad your lump was negative.x  spin These things are scary. 
I had my 2nd scan today and expecting EC on Friday    

Elc


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

elcf - ooh exciting! - hope you get some lovely quality eggs on Friday         

Xxx


----------



## Trolley (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I took part in this thread a while back now . . . 

Is anyone on here TTC naturally having failed at IVF?

T


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I am a poor responder and would like to hear your views about my situation.  I have just had my sixth IVF - only one follicle again... (The most I have produced is four, two once and one three times) and this produced an egg which has fertilised.  Last time, I decided to try for blastocyst with my single embryo - it didn't grow beyond two days so no transfer.  I'm considering doing the same again with happier results I hope.  Do you think I am mad risking no transfer again?  Do you think embies have a better chance in natural surroundings rather than in the lab?

I'd love to hear your views.  

Sunny xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi All. Hope everyone is ok and send    to everyone

Hi Trolly. I also have posted on this site in the past amongst other sites and have gonr through a failed ivf this year. I am now ttc naturally. Its a tough road but then again they all are 
Just want to say good luck and dont give up hope honey x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Ladies









We are making some slight changes today. This being, we are moving some threads from the IVF board to more appropriate boards. This will make it more logical and easier for new members to find. 
So if you need to find this thread, Please look in the *TTC over 40's* area of the site (You'll see it on the main index)


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunnygirl...if you only have a few embryos...then have them put back asap...the baby is going to grow inside you...they cant grow a bay outside in a lab..and a lab can never compete with a mothers womb..i am of the absolute belief that embryos that may degenerate in the lab in a few days may have actually thrived in the womb...so i am in favour of get them in your quick. as success rates of clinics is also dependeant on the lab conditons as poor lab conditions can cause embies to arrest or slow down..all the best.
hope25


----------

